
Show HN: Find the perfect surf vacation for you. (Built in 7 Days, Zero Code) - rylandking
Hi HN! I made this.<p>It’s a web app called, Surf Trip List, that helps you find the perfect surf trip for you, book flights and book accommodations all in one place.<p>I built it in 7 days using only Squarespace, Typeform and Right Message.<p>(link below)<p>If this became a business I imagine it’d be from partnerships with local Airbnb hosts, hotels, etc. But first I need to make the site valuable enough for a large audience to use and return to.<p>What do you think? Would love any honest feedback!<p>Thanks!
======
natch
It would be awesome to factor in being able to watch a rocket launch while
visiting the area, including finding the date based on scheduled launches,
just as a cherry on the cake. This narrows locations down to places like
Ventura CA, Pismo Beach CA, Orlando FL area, French Guiana, and where else?

~~~
rylandking
That'd be pretty cool, not sure how many people might want that too, but an
interesting thought!

------
rylandking
[https://surftriplist.com/](https://surftriplist.com/)

Or see how it works here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ttj1wZeON0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ttj1wZeON0)

